# Other Pets > Birds >  Everyone Meet Apple!

## PrettyInInk87

Just brought this little guy home! He is the cutest little thing! He is getting used to his new home right now and is being left alone. He doesn't like me yet but he'll come around.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DellaF

Looks like a yellow-sided green cheek. I use to have one. I love thoughs little guys. They are so entertaining. Enjoy!

----------


## Melody

So cute! conures are the sweetest little imps<3

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Looks like a yellow-sided green cheek. I use to have one. I love thoughs little guys. They are so entertaining. Enjoy!


Yup! That is exactly what he is.  :Very Happy:  Thank you!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Here is his first video at home!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-1WzIJmPqY

----------


## Boanerges

Very pretty!!!! Nice pick up  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------


## kevinb

Wait till he gets loud.  :Smile: 

Kevin Bullis

----------


## mues155

> Wait till he gets loud. 
> 
> Kevin Bullis


green cheeks are no comparison to suns at least.  :Razz:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

He is not loud AT ALL! He does these cute little chirps and coos and OCASSIONALLY does call out but does not compare to a Sun Conure as mentioned above. He is too cute and too perfect... Such a happy little bird and so cuddly, atleast with me. He hates strangers.

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

awwww..  how adorable!!!!

----------

